# Heat pressed vinyl on t-shirts lifting! Help!



## SCS2011 (Oct 9, 2011)

We recently received an order for some t-shirts requiring white text bordered by navy blue. We used Thermoflex vinyl in white and navy. We pressed the shirts and they looked great but after the first washing the white vinyl started peeling off of the navy vinyl underneath it.

Here's a picture so you can see what's happening? We pressed the shirts at 350 for about 30 seconds. What should we be doing differently? More pressure, more heat, different vinyl maybe?

Thanks!


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I know there are instructions on the sheet that comes with ThermoFlex on how to do multiple layers. 350 sounds high and 30 seconds sounds long. Not where my stuff is or I would check for you. Contact your supplier if you cannot find the sheet that came with the vinyl. SOUNDS incorrectly applied.


----------



## Stitches (Oct 2, 2006)

Here is the tech sheet. This may help you.

http://www.specialtymaterials.com/imgUL/file/1ThermoFlex%20Plus.pdf


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

SCS2011 said:


> We pressed the shirts at 350 for about 30 seconds. What should we be doing differently? More pressure, more heat, different vinyl maybe?
> 
> Thanks!


Not sure which Thermoflex product you used but Plus is 330 for 20 seconds max, Sport is 300 for 10 seconds. They don't give layering instructions but on many products you only press the first layer for maybe half the time then press the second layer. (edit: Stitches posted the spec sheet which confirms this)

More (heat/time/pressure) is not necessarily better. I wrote this for transfers but most of it applies to vinyl as well:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t176601.html


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thermo Flex layering instructions:

First layer - 330 to 335 medium to firm pressure for 20 seconds. Let cool. Remove backing. Lay the second design on. Cover with protective sheet. 20 seconds at same temp and pressure. Let cool and remove mylar.

From sheet that came with vinyl.


----------

